# Cluster Wiring Analog > Digital



## 240sxSR20det (Oct 9, 2005)

I bought a 240sx a few days ago, it has a Digital dash some putts wired it in himself and made a mess of the dash puttin in the HUD. 

I've searched the forums for a day now

None of it works except the tach, and the lights come on sometimes at night. Wondering if anyone knows what is the proper way to switch the wiring on the black plug to be used with the Digital Display. 

I think he crossed the Yellow/Green stripe with the Yellow/Green Line.

2 wires for the harness are loose too, Purple and Baby Blue.

I need to know some wiring details or a diagram would help. I have the ECU diagram but its kinda usless not all wires are there.


----------



## 240sxSR20det (Oct 9, 2005)

Alright, so I tested the actual cluster in someone with a HUD, it works fine. I also took his wiring harness and tried it in my car but I still can't get the HUD to light up... or the clock now.... 

Can someone enlighten me. 

I thought if you had the harness uncut it would work.... but it doesn't and I know the cluster works.... any ideas?


----------



## RaptorGTS (Oct 6, 2005)

i will be doing the same thing here like this weekend since my cluster wont light up and the tach and speedo dont work. I am ordering a new one though so hopefully that will work


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Go to an auto junkyard. I always see at least 2 or 3 S13s with the analog. get the wiring harness for it from the vehicle. Everything should work, unless you pull it from a 89-90 S13 and put it in a 91-94 S13, or vice versa. In that case, you can take the tach that works and swap it with the tach that doesn't.


----------



## 240sxSR20det (Oct 9, 2005)

Alright, so the car I have is an 89, my friend has a 89 with a factory HUD in it. I swapped both harness and cluster from his car into my car. But the Digital Speedometer won't light up. Fuse is good.... What the Fark?
Is this swap just not possible.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Alright, either one of two things:

a) the 89-90 digital wasn't compatible with the 89-90 analog S13s

or most likely

b) the speedometer unit itself has a fault. they are known for this and thats why you will find a lot of complaints about them on this forum. i've had the same problem. the wiring is the same on the 91-94, so i assume it is on the 89-90

If it is fully functioning in the other car it came from, sorry I was wrong. Good Luck.


----------

